# Hyperactive mouse?



## ShyCat (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

So a week ago I adopted a male mouse, just 2 months old. Honestly, I've never seen a mouse being so active. Imagine the speed of your regular mouse times two 24/7. I was excited at first because I like watching mice explore their environment and he was just constantly on the move. 

I recently also adopted 2 females (6 weeks old). He seemed eager to meet them and wouldn't stop chasing them around. Even then, he looks like he just never really runs out of energy. 

Now onto the problem: I bought a running wheel for him since I thought he'd love it. I was right, but he loves it too much. He. Never. Stops. Running. He only stops to eat, drink and sometimes sleep, and even then, if I accidentally wake him up (like turning on the light of the room they're in) the first thing he does is go straight back to his wheel and runs, runs, runs (he even pushes the other mice out to get the wheel for himself). To the point where he completely ignores his cage mates or me moving stuff around in the cage even though he's still afraid of me. 

I've never seen such an active mouse before and idk what to do really, besides considering naming him Forrest Gump. I'd like for him to mate with the girls or do anything else besides running actually. 

Does he need more toys or mental stimulation? (they have a wheel, a ball, a tunnel, a ladder and I scatter their food in the bedding already). Is he this active because he's young or could he be hyperactive?

Thanks


----------



## tinypatters (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey ShyCat,

I'm going to try and help, without knowing other factors like do you have other pets, or is there a lot of noise/sounds/stimuli that your pet mice might not be used to. 

You mentioned that you had just adopted him, and that he's still afraid of you. I'm afraid it will take some time (2-3 weeks usually, but could be more) for your pet mice to get used to their new environment. Have you also handled your pet mice (not just the male, but also the females) before? If not, this article is a great guide: How To Handle A Pet Mouse | Rodent As Pet and I think it possibly may help in calming your pet down. 

Do you think it would be possible to try and train your male mouse? Or would he not be able to sit still long enough? 
Maybe put him in an empty cardboard box with some bedding, and see what he does. If he sorta slows down enough to notice you, and if you're holding a treat, that's a good start! It may be that your pet mouse is exploring constantly, because it hasn't had enough time to get to know its new environment. 

Hope this helps! Let us know if you see any changes in its behavior!!


----------



## ShyCat (Nov 1, 2021)

tinypatters said:


> Hey ShyCat,
> 
> I'm going to try and help, without knowing other factors like do you have other pets, or is there a lot of noise/sounds/stimuli that your pet mice might not be used to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!

I'm trying to handle him and the girls everyday, but he hasn't slown down at all, wether while being on my hands or when I put him back in his cage (maybe I'm just impatient idk). Thing is, the 2 females aren't like that at all, and the previous mice I've owned neither. Even on day 1 being in their new cage they never ran around like he does 24/7. I've tried treats too like peanut butter and fruit but he's not interested in them, even when I'm not holding them.

I've considered seperating them for like 1-2 days after cleaning the cage, let it smell like just the females and then reintroduce him without the wheel to see if he'll interact with them again. Is this a good strategy or should I just leave him alone?


----------



## tinypatters (Nov 1, 2021)

That's a good idea about re-introducing with the wheel! Is it possible at all to leave him in a cage of his own without a wheel? That way, you can observe if he will display aggressive/undesirable behaviors since he doesn't have an outlet (the wheel) for his energy. I'm thinking that if he has no wheel in a cage with 2 females, he may become aggressive and harm them, so it might be wise to observe first.

Obviously, if he seems bored, then yes, I'd say carefully re-introduce your females to him. If he does show signs of aggressiveness (snatching food from you, biting or nipping you etc.) then I'm not sure on the exact way forward. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ShyCat (Nov 1, 2021)

tinypatters said:


> That's a good idea about re-introducing with the wheel! Is it possible at all to leave him in a cage of his own without a wheel? That way, you can observe if he will display aggressive/undesirable behaviors since he doesn't have an outlet (the wheel) for his energy. I'm thinking that if he has no wheel in a cage with 2 females, he may become aggressive and harm them, so it might be wise to observe first.
> 
> Obviously, if he seems bored, then yes, I'd say carefully re-introduce your females to him. If he does show signs of aggressiveness (snatching food from you, biting or nipping you etc.) then I'm not sure on the exact way forward. Let us know how it goes!


I actually did that last time I cleaned their cages. I put him back with the girls after a day or so alone without a wheel. So far, he's not been aggressive at all (he's never been aggressive from what I've seen, just very energetic), just disinterested in what I do and very interested in escaping! But he does seem to have a new interest for his cagemates. He grooms them a lot, sleeps with them in the nest now too (he used to sleep away from them) and even plays with them. I added more tunnels and climbing stuff which seems to help, maybe I'll add the wheel back too at some point but for now I'll focus on him being more social first


----------



## tinypatters (Nov 1, 2021)

That's great news! So glad for you =)


----------

